# Considering PT - Residency/Healthcare question



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

My husband & I are currently on a year out (aged 41 & 54) after I was diagnosed with cancer last year ( all clear now!). We are currently travelling around Europe & really enjoying exploring the area where we might want to settle.

Hubbie has a small private pension & we have properties in the UK which produce an income we can live on.

We are currently in Spain and have looked into the requirements around remaining in Spain, in excess of 3 months; we will need to register for residency, if we intend to stay, the issue I have is they require us to,prove we have income, which we can, but the issue is around healthcare. We can get an S1 covering us until Jan 2015 but afterwards, we would need to get private healthcare - not a problem for hubbie, but would be for me, because of the cancer diagnosis. 

We are considering Portugal as our next place to visit, but wondered if the residency requirements are the same? I know we would have to register as a resident after 3 months, but wondered what the requirements would be if we are not at state retirement age & not working for a Portuguese company. Would we both get state healthcare, or is it the same as Spain and we would need private medical care/insurance.

Additionally, would we pay additional tax (on top of UK tax) on the income earned from the properties in the Uk & pension?

We intend to rent not buy -if that makes any difference...

Any advice or further websites would be brilliant and we look forward to travelling in Portugal very soon.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Residency requirements are same across EU, the differences is that each EU country can stipulate how and where you register. In Portugal its handled by Camara on behalf of SEF.

Portugal's NHS registration is Universal and dependent on Residency plus UK Citizens once Resident can register for NHS.

Once registered in system and the S1 registers you with Social Security and NHS then you don't reguire private medical insurance unless you want it as an alternative/back up.

As Residents you are reguired to make a yearly Tax Return declaring Worldwide income and any tax paid in UK, under treaty your not taxed on same income twice.
You need to take further advice on the best way for you of handling UK letting income, for us it was non resident landlords scheme and using UK personal allowances etc


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply... I may be a bit confused, but I was told our S1 would give us reciprocal cover (in Spain) until Jan 2015 based on our UK contributions & after this we wouldn't be entitled. Is this different in Portugal & once registered, that's it??

Thanks again for the other advice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depending on your UK Contributions you can be entitled for up to 2.5 Social security cover, can't comment on Spain but as far as Portugal's concerned I believe that once you have correctly registered with Social Security & NHS your in system, you would only have to make further Social Security contributions if you worked in Portugal and your income as such doesn't qualify as a wage or in Portugal.

Quote from UK Embassy Portugal Living in Portugal (some of this applies to you some doesn't)
"The Portuguese state health system
The Portuguese health system is universal and based on being resident in Portugal. For this reason, British people are entitled to receive state healthcare in Portugal by registering as a resident and then with their local health centre.

However, EU regulations state that if you are in receipt of a State Pension from one EEA member state but resident in another, your healthcare should be covered by the state that pays your pension. For example, if you are resident in Portugal but in receipt of a UK State Pension, the UK should cover your healthcare by issuing you with an S1 (previously E121).

Therefore if you reach State pension age while living in Portugal, it will be necessary to request the form S1 from the DWP and hand it to your nearest social security office (Posto de Atendimento da Segurança Social) so that they can change the way you are covered.

Please remember that if you do register with the state health system in Portugal, it is important to de-register with your GP in the UK. Likewise, if you decide to return to the UK, then you must de-register with the Portuguese authorities."


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Canoeman for your advice it is much appreciated. Planning a trip to explore areas very soon. X


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

flamenco-flo said:


> Thanks so much for your reply... I may be a bit confused, but I was told our S1 would give us reciprocal cover (in Spain) until Jan 2015 based on our UK contributions & after this we wouldn't be entitled. Is this different in Portugal & once registered, that's it??
> 
> Thanks again for the other advice.


not trying to dissuade you from Portugal by any means but who told you that about Spain? if Spain is your preference (wouldn't be mine might be worthwhile asking on Spanish Forum
This UK Embassy advice on healthcare https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

He he!! I'm not sure, I might have assumed it incorrectly... I will post a question on the Spain forum. Thanks again!


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to let you know,I asked the question about what happens after S1 ends in Spain. Confirmed that alternative healthcare needs to be sought after S1 expired in Jan 2015..... Portugal here we come!! Thanks again Canoeman


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

flamenco-flo said:


> Just to let you know,I asked the question about what happens after S1 ends in Spain. Confirmed that alternative healthcare needs to be sought after S1 expired in Jan 2015..... Portugal here we come!! Thanks again Canoeman



I am sure Canoeman's advice is correct, but we had a great problem trying to get an S1 from the Uk, who denied we were entitled several times over the phone (I am 56 and have paid full contributions in Uk) We have moved to Portugal, both with occupational pensions. because my husband is working remotely still (uk based company) over the Internet he registered as a self employed worker which gave him a social security number. I was then entitled as his wife to receive state healthcare. You can apply for exemption from contributions in the first year. After that you have to pay monthly.


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

But if we both have S1 we won't need to make payments into the PT system will we??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Certainly not for the time your covered by your UK contributions, providing you then *don't *work in Portugal and live of savings income from rent not employment from UK then no contributions here, this between UK State Pension age is a slight "grey area" but if your not employed in Portugal or earn less than need to check figure but around 4,000€ pp pa


----------

